# Happy birthday Dai



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a great day!









(I believe it's Tuesday in Australia now)


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Have a suberb day Dai.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday dai!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday dai - hope you have a great day! Throw one on the barbie for me!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks it's the one i have been waiting for


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

dai said:


> thanks it's the one i have been waiting for


For how long? :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:birthday:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy birthday, dai. Hope you enjoy your retirement..... not that you'll ever slow down, I'm sure :smile:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Dai*:birthday::4-cheers:
*Have a great day*


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy day to ya!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: *Congratulations dai!!

Enjoy it and your Retirement! :4-clap::biggringiartytime

Sincere Regards,*


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

DAI!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy birthday dai, best wishes and i hope you had a great day


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday, dai. :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Glaswegian said:


> For how long? :grin:


since i started work 54 yrs ago


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday dai!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dai


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday, dai - 

You have me beaten by 1 day and ... well.... a few years, lets just say!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday, dai! :birthday:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy birthday Dai :smile:


----------

